# SO...I started a betta story :3



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of really cute betta stories on here...so I decided, why not write my own, practice makes perfect XD

Warm water surged around me, knocking me playfully side to side, I laughed my first laugh as something brushed against me..."are you there little one" a gentle voice asked, I struggled and squirmed and turned the best I could to see the giant eye near my head. "Yes" I screamed out, "I'm here! I'm alive!" in my excitement I must have broke lose of the bubble that held me because suddenly I fell into empty water. 
I sank deeper and deeper and deeper, the pressure of the water building, the light of above shrinking, the water got colder and colder as I sunk, fear griped my throat, panic filled me as I tried to use my untried fins. I think I must have screamed in my terror for I heard the sound erupt from with in me. I felt a gush of warm water from above and suddenly I was grabbed up, thrust into a place that was dark but safe "Good," said the gentle voice, vibrating all around me "You took longer than the others...I was worried" 
I was spit back up into the soft light and the warmth of safe water, I scrabbled for my hold on a new bubble. 
I almost missed it, and had to fight with all my strenght to latch on. "safe," I whispered to my self over and over again as the cold of fear emptied me, I felt tired, exhausted, "but I'm safe," I yelled, shaking that last tinge of panic from my fins, and forgot the nightmare all together. 
It was the first of many trips, down into the dark and the cool, but each time I was caught and brought back up into the warm and light, by the gentle voice that watched and waited on us with measuring eyes, they were often on me, caring and loving but critical, I knew I could never show weakness, I could never let him see me give up...it was instinct and I followed it...

So...a little...dramatic perhaps? I'm not sure, this was just a spur of the moment thing, if you have any "gentle" criticism please don't shy about it, I'm trying to develope my style into something other people can enjoy...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks XD...do you think maybe I should write more? I mean, is this something that's enjoyable to read? Is my style too dramatic or just dramatic enough...I guess what I'm trying to ask is, does it inspire emotion or is it just another story...


----------



## IvoryEleven (Aug 6, 2011)

I really love it! I think all writers should write stories like this! I erally want to read more!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

i kind of dont get it... sry whats the bubble again?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Sorry crowtail twitchy, I didn't realize how vague my story was till I came back to read it again. Its supposed to be about a baby betta's first day of life. A baby betta begin's life in a bubble nest, just barely holding on to their own little bubble, every now and then that bubble pops and they drop down and down, sometimes even to the bottom of the tank before the father fish catches it in his mouth and spits it up back into the nest.

I was trying really hard to capture how a little fish probably see's the world while still making it a personable and relatable character. You see I was trying to only add the details that a little fish would be conscious of, warm and cold, safety and danger, and the father fish, that's what a little fishes world is and I was trying to put you in it...

I will definitely be adding more to it, and I plan on opening up the little fishes view of life(and hopefully making it much easier to understand) as it grows into full grown fish...

...Oh yeah, remember, this is just practice for me, I'm trying to learn how to write for other people instead of just for my self...I think sometimes I forget that other people aren't necessarily gonna have the same picture of whats going on in their heads that I do...sorry ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

drama made it sound the best i loved that story even thoigh this is the first story i read but it was really good, i understood it. =]] keep going XP


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

WRITE WRITE WRITE AND WRITE MORE!!! 

More you write, the more you do! I like how it is, I was a little lost but I think that was part of the fun! You could of described what the "voice" was its dady! 

cute I like it!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

wow... I loved this  you could totally make an epic story.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys! XD The first chapter is always the toughest, I'm glad it wasn't a complete carwreck XD :-D

I will probably write more tonight after dinner...I haven't decided what should happen next yet :| XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

The story continues:

THe days passed and grew into weeks. The joys and fears of my early infant hood faded from memory, along with my gentle watchful father. My life became something of an adventure! I mastered the deeper cooler water of the bottom, It was no longer my enemy but became a place of excitement and intrigue. I often enjoyed swimming among the rocks and the shoots of the plants, there was always something new to see. There were also many other fish around me, my brothers and sisters, most larger than me, a very few were smaller. For the most part I stayed out of the way of my bigger siblings and the smaller ones learned to stay out of mine. I liked being alone, exploring the quiet corners of my world and the tangled forest of plants. I never failed to find a worm all the others had missed, or a shrimp that had some how escaped notice. It was fun and life was good...if only I had realized then how quickly my childhood was slipping away...


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Tensions were rising in our little world. We were all growing into something quite unlike what we had been in the beginning. It was more than just a change in size, it was change in color, in shape, in personality. Our world suddenly felt much smaller, taken up with flashy fins and violent surges of emotion. Its was maddening! No matter where I went I was blinded by color, surrounded by fish that flared and nipped and never gave me a moment of quiet. 
More and more I sought out the quiet and cool of deeper water and for awhile this little bit of quiet and cool held me together. Until the day I found another fish in my favorite resting spot. He was one of my bigger brothers, massive, with fin's that flared and shimmered with every movement he made. He had always been big and was used to pushing the others around. I could remember many a time when he had stolen a worm from right beneath my nose while I backed off, not willing to risk a fight. All he had ever had to do was flare and not one fish would stand in his way. 
He challenged me, spreading out his fins in a display that was both beautiful and infuriating. I couldn't stand it, this big bully was trying to take away the one thing in life that brought me joy, he was challenging my very right to peace and quiet. I flared back without thinking, to angry to be reasoned with...He spread his fin's to their full extent, swimming in violent strokes, coming closer to me with indignent fury in his eyes.
I wanted to back down so badly, I knew he could beat me up with out so much as flicking a fin but something in me wouldn't allow it. I had already been on edge but something in me had finally snapped. I could feel my self growing angrier and angrier and my brother swam closer and closer. I noticed he seemed a little confused, no fish had ever stood up to him, all he had ever had to do was flare, it had always been enough. He paused when he reached my nose, as confused about my lack of fear as I was. That was all it took. 
I suddenly shot forward, completely over come with rage the like of which I had never experienced. I grabbed a hold of him, bitting and ripping at fins which shreaded and tore easily between my teeth, and he, he who had never been nipped a day in his life, he who I had thought invincible, panicked and fled, dragging me behind him. I felt crazy, driven even madder by the taste of blood. I held on as he dragged me around the tank, slinging me against rocks and plants, screaming at me to let go of him. Finally the fin I held ripped lose and I was left in a swirl of fins and blood, alone in the center of the tank.
My brother took cover beneath a leaf, gasping and bleeding, his torn fins fluttering in the water. Suddenly I was not so angry, my senses seemed to return to me and slowly I came to realize what I had done. Confused I looked at my brothers and sisters who had all hidden from me. Staring out with confused and fearful eyes.
I will not lie, I felt victorious, yet I had the keen sense that I had lost something important that I could never get back...I realized I had crossed some unseen line and that life would never again be the same for me again...I slowly looked around my little home, suddenly sorry for the blood I had spilled but knowing I would never be able to take back what I had done...I was not given long to process these feelings....I saw the world above me brighten, as it had always done before we were fed. I looked up, aware of a gnawing hunger in my stomach but no food appeared. Instead something large and green monster descended into the tank. 
I ran from it, terrified, but it chased me down, cornering me between the walls of my tank. I tried to slip past it any way I could but each time I found a hole its large mouth met me, waiting to gobble me up. With a quick movement it swallowed me. I felt my self being pulled up, into a part of my world that was cold and utterly empty. I gasped for breath, my body felt heavy and weak. I knew that I was going to die any minute. An eternity passed and I was still alive, light headed and fighting with all my might against the creature that had swallowed me.
I don't know how or why it happened but without warning I felt the strange creature spit me out. I fell a little wayz into a whole new world, one where at least I could breath...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that was good continue please!!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm totally into this story XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I'm glad you like it :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when will you continue the story? (just wanna know i hope it didnt sound rude).
so he was moved to another fish tank right? ( i wanna where?? X]])


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD XD Don't worry, I will definitely be adding more soon, :-D I just have to wait till I get a little more inspiration ;-) XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD I will most likely right more tonight...probably not any tomorrow though, I have a busy day tomorrow...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I felt entirely lost, as I breathed in the sweet clear water, I knew I was not where I was supposed to be. It lacked the familiar smell and feel of my old home. It was entirely vacant of other fish and plants or even rocks, and it was entirely too bright. I could barely see through the glare all around me. I tried to find someway to hide but in every direction I swam a wall of light blocked my path.
I was afraid, I had no where to go, and I was exhausted....weak I let my self flutter to the floor of this strange new place, I no longer had the will to move and all I wanted was to fall...asleep...

I must have dreamed, for all the sudden I felt the terror I had experienced in the creatures mouth return. I was back in the open air, where everything was bright and barren, empty of water and cold as ice. I couldn't move my fins, I opened my mouth but I couldn't speak. All the sudden I could feel the presence of a giant eye, scrutinizing, watching me gasp for breath beneath its glare. For a moment I thought it was my father's eye that watched me, and I remembered his gentle prescence, how he had cared for me when I was small and frightened.
I tried to beg him to save me but he wouldn't. He stared down at me as though ashamed that a son of his would beg for his life. "You took longer than the others " he said," I had a good reason to worry"
I woke with a start, my heart pounding in my chest, my entire body sore. I was back in the strange tank, able to move and breath again. The dream left me but for some reason I could not shake the feeling that I was being watched. I swirled around and came face to face with a giant ugly face. For a second I thought I was again looking at my father, but as I looked I knew that was not my fathers eyes, his had never exuded such anger, such ferocity. These eye's had murder in them and stared me down in spiteful fury. I could feel the anger coming off of him in waves and I shrunk from it the best I could.


"You should have known to seperate them earlier, you said so yourself they were starting to flare" a loud voice boomed from somewhere. "I was going to do that today, I was getting around to it, I just never expected them to start trying to kill each other all the sudden! I mean look what he did to maximus, my poor beautiful boy, he was so gorgeous, now look at him, he's been ripped to pieces!" the face that stared at me seethed as it spoke. "well you can't blame the fish, he was just doing what nature designed him to do, you knew better than to leave them in there that long," "Yeah, well, I just don't know why it had to be Maximus, of all the fish that could have been tore up it had to be the only halfmoon in the bunch,"

I will continue this later...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's coming along really well so far! :3 I'm waiting for more. 

If you want to improve a bit, there are a few run-on sentences to fix up, and there are a few other minor things that can be disregarded. I won't force it on you. lol


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks XD and by all means, I am completely open to any and all advice you have. If you see anything that needs fixing please feel free to tell me. The only reason I'm posting on this site is so I can improve my writing ability. I can't do that without a little nudge in the right direction every now and then :-D ...

For example the run on sentences are something that I need to fix. I do tend to ramble a bit when I get excited :3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If you want constructive criticism, I'm happy to help!  I write myself, and it's great that you're looking to improve your writing ability. 

For example, here's an example of what I'm talkin' about. 

"weak I let my self flutter to the floor of this strange new place, I no longer had the will to move and all I wanted was to fall...asleep..."

Now, here's a corrected version. 

"Weak, I let myself (no space between "my" and "self") flutter to the floor of this strange new place. I no longer had the will to move and all I wanted was to fall...asleep..."

Pretty darn minor things, yeah? Really easy to correct.  Just be sure to use punctuation, and use spellcheck if you type it up in Microsoft Word or some other similar program. With the run-on sentences, there are a few other in this chapter, but I'll let you find them. 

And with the dialect-

"You took longer than the others " he said," I had a good reason to worry"

"You took longer than the others," he said. "I had a good reason to worry."

Again with the punctuation  And every time someone says something, make sure to start a new paragraph, like so. 

"You should have known to seperate them earlier, you said so yourself they were starting to flare, (or you can use !)" a loud voice boomed from somewhere.

"I was going to do that today. I was getting around to it, and/. I just never expected them to start trying to kill each other all the sudden! I mean look what he did to maximus, my poor beautiful boy, (.) he was so gorgeous, (.) now look at him, he's been ripped to pieces!"

In case you didn't get that, I put periods in brackets where they could have fit in.

So yeah, overall, teeny little things  Keep it up! I'll be looking forward to the next part.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD This was exactly the kind of advice I was talking about. I probably never would have noticed those errors my self. Its so easy to over look the small stuff when self-proofing :shock: I will try to watch my punctuation more in the next chapter. THANKS SO MUCH! XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey, no problem! :3 If you need any more help give me a PM. I love to proof-read things XD


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD It really is nice to have a fellow writer give me some honest constructive criticism. I'm not content to be just your average mediocre writer. I really want to get better and I never will if I don't have someone willing to take the time to point out the areas that need improvement. Most of the people around me aren't big readers so its hard to get honest thought out critique sometimes...
...I might PM you a paragraph or two if I ever really get stuck on something. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it ;-)


Oh, and don't worry, I will be adding more to the story shortly :-D


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

ahhh this is a great story!!!! Keep it up


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

With a final huff of anger the giant stomped away, the vibrations from his steps filling the water around me. I no longer felt the pressure of his savage gaze. The fog of panic lifted from me. For once in that whole crazy day I was allowed to think clearly. Cautiously, I looked over what was my new home. It was as small and empty as I first perceived but I was no longer completely overwhelmed by the glare of light. I could actually see through it, beyond the confines of the tank walls. 
To be honest, I couldn't really tell what I was looking at. Everything was big, misshapen and strange to my eyes. Nothing out there made much sense to me but then nothing made sense anymore. I swam the full perimeter of the walls, trying to gather my thoughts. I was not given long to think.
Without warning a new face appeared before me. Just as giant and ugly as the first. There was a difference in this face though. It was calmer and did not seem nearly so murderous as the last one had been. It looked at me curiously. Almost kindly. I swam toward it on impulse and the creature smiled. It was a horrible terrifying smile, filled with teeth that could tear me apart in seconds. I backed into the corner, unsure of what this monster might have planned.
The creature reached a long gangly fin over my tank and dropped something. In instinct I shot to the surface and snatched what fell in. It was my mouth before I could even think to be cautious. What ever it was it tasted strangely crunchy and salty in my mouth. I swallowed it quickly and searched for any crumb I might have missed. The creature made another movement over me and another treat dropped in. I grabbed it even more greedily than before, swallowing before I even had a chance to taste it. This time I waited expectantly for the monster drop another in. To my disappointment I was left waiting.
My confusion must have been obvious because creature smiled again. Its terrible white teeth glaring at me in what I hoped was a friendly attitude. I shivered to think what this thing could do to me should it ever get any ideas. I wiggled my body in an instinctive warning and the creature giggled. It was a strange, loud, misshapen giggle but it was without doubt a giggle. The creature moved again and I swam to the surface in anticipation. Not one, but two of the crunchy little snacks fell into my mouth. I didn't bother to disguise my pleasure, crunching down the salty sweetness of this new found delicacy.
The monster left after that last treat. Leaving me feeling strangely satisfied. For a moment I had forgotten all the terror of that day. For a moment things had seemed right. I still felt confused and a little lost, but somehow, I didn't feel quite so alone....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

This chapter's awesome! Like it's almost perfect :3 Just beware of sentences like this-

"Without warning a new face appeared before me. Just as giant and ugly as the first."

It being split into two sentences is unnecessary- you can join them with a comma. 

But it's great!  Keep going! I love your descriptions.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks XD, I'm glad to know its an improvement from my last chapter. Its also a little relieving to know that people are actually enjoying it! :3 

...If nothing comes up I will probably write a little more this evening ;-) Thanks again XD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

awwws, that's so sad he didn't like him because he beat up his favorite fish 
it's getting pretty awesome


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I lovee this! I keep anticipating whats gonna happen next! Great job


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thankz :grin:

I awoke the next morning sore and stiff but feeling slightly optimistic. The light was dim and soft with early morning and the water of my tank was still cool from the night. I stretched out as far as I could reach, spreading my fins to their limit. I swished my tail in the water, enjoying the small current it created. 
Curiously I swam up to the wall of my tank and stared out at the room now quiet and still. It was almost a different world from what it had seemed the other day. I yawned and a little bubble escaped from me. It squiggled its way up to the surface of the water. I followed it up thinking I might find some small morsel of food I might have missed the night before.
There was no food, though I did take a breath of cool air, hoping to banish the last bit of sleep from my mind. 
I felt refreshed, full of energy and ready for anything. Movement from the room beyond caught my attention. I watched as an enormous figure approached. It came right up to my tank and shoved its giant face into view. I recognized it as the gentler of the two creatures I had encountered the other day. It looked thoughtfully at me, taping the walls of my tank gently with the rays of its long lanky fins. I couldn't help but look expectantly for any food that might appear,inching a little closer in hopeful attention. 
I did not wait in vain, for two small squiggly worms dropped suddenly before me. I sucked them up, enjoying the chewy squishy sensation they caused as they slipped down my throat. I couldn't suppress a wiggle of excitement as two more instantly replaced them. Again I heard the strange alien giggle and again she flashed her teeth in an unsettling grin. I did not feel nearly so threatened as before. I felt that these were things I could get used to if it meant worms and crunchy treats.
Suddenly the world became overwhelmingly bright again. I swirled to avoid the blinding brightness and struck my head against the wall. For a moment I was stunned, the breath knocked out of me. I heard the familiar angry voice of the other day, booming from somewhere across the room.
"What are you doing?" It growled, as it came into view, its terrifying gaze sweeping instantly upon my semi paralyzed form.
"I was just..."
"JUST WHAT!?" It demanded.
"I mean, he looked hungry so I...,"
"You were what? Feeding that stupid fish! You act like I care! Go ahead, I could care less about what you do with him!"
"Well, I mean..."
"I said I didn't care! You can have him! I was just going to cull him any way. Even before he killed Maximus! He's always been a scrawny runt, he doesn't even have good quality fins! I probably couldn't give that stupid fish away!"
"..._...Maximus died?_" 
" *WHAT DO YOU THINK!*" 
There was a moment of intense silence. Both had tears in there eyes, and for once I sensed an emotion that was not anger emanating from the violent creature. It was an intense and tangible sorrow, and it affected me just as powerfully as his anger had. I was overcome, for I knew it could only mean that my brother was in deed dead. Never in my life had I wished so fervently that I could take back what I had done....
"I'm so sorry Jason! But you can't blame the fis.."
*"I DON:T WANT TO HEAR IT! ALRIGHT! JUST GET THAT FISH OUT OF HERE BEFORE KILL HIM!"*

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD Thankz :grin:

I awoke the next morning sore and stiff but feeling slightly optimistic. The light was dim and soft with early morning and the water of my tank was still cool from the night. I stretched out as far as I could reach, spreading my fins to their limit. I swished my tail in the water, enjoying the small current it created. 
Curiously I swam up to the wall of my tank and stared out at the room now quiet and still. It was almost a different world from what it had seemed the other day. I yawned and a little bubble escaped from me. It squiggled its way up to the surface of the water. I followed it up thinking I might find some small morsel of food I might have missed the night before.
There was no food, though I did take a breath of cool air, hoping to banish the last bit of sleep from my mind. 
I felt refreshed, full of energy and ready for anything. Movement from the room beyond caught my attention. I watched as an enormous figure approached. It came right up to my tank and shoved its giant face into view. I recognized it as the gentler of the two creatures I had encountered the other day. It looked thoughtfully at me, taping the walls of my tank gently with the rays of its long lanky fins. I couldn't help but look expectantly for any food that might appear,inching a little closer in hopeful attention. 
I did not wait in vain, for two small squiggly worms dropped suddenly before me. I sucked them up, enjoying the chewy squishy sensation they caused as they slipped down my throat. I couldn't suppress a wiggle of excitement as two more instantly replaced them. Again I heard the strange alien giggle and again she flashed her teeth in an unsettling grin. I did not feel nearly so threatened as before. I felt that these were things I could get used to if it meant worms and crunchy treats.
Suddenly the world became overwhelmingly bright again. I swirled to avoid the blinding brightness and struck my head against the wall. For a moment I was stunned, the breath knocked out of me. I heard the familiar angry voice of the other day, booming from somewhere across the room.
"What are you doing?" It growled, as it came into view, its terrifying gaze sweeping instantly upon my semi paralyzed form.
"I was just..."
"JUST WHAT!?" It demanded.
"I mean, he looked hungry so I...,"
"You were what? Feeding that stupid fish! You act like I care! Go ahead, I could care less about what you do with him!"
"Well, I mean..."
"I said I didn't care! You can have him! I was just going to cull him any way. Even before he killed Maximus! He's always been a scrawny runt, he doesn't even have good quality fins! I probably couldn't give that stupid fish away!"
"..._...Maximus died?_" 
" *WHAT DO YOU THINK!*" 
There was a moment of intense silence. Both had tears in there eyes, and for once I sensed an emotion that was not anger emanating from the violent creature. It was an intense and tangible sorrow, and it affected me just as powerfully as his anger had. I was overcome, for I knew it could only mean that my brother was in deed dead. Never in my life had I wished so fervently that I could take back what I had done....
"I'm so sorry Jason! But you can't blame the fis.."
*"I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT! ALRIGHT. JUST GET THAT FISH OUT OF HERE BEFORE KILL HIM!"*

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry about the double post....I really wish I had waited and read through this more before I posted it...
I think my story got a little vague there at the end with the crazy converstation...Sorry ;-)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

that was so sad O.O Poor boy is unwanted, but at least one person cares about him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jiro, are you a writer too? If not, seriously, you've got talent, consider taking it up seriously.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

No...not seriously anyway. I mean I've always enjoyed writing but I guess I've never felt I had the right to call my self an actual writer, you know? 
...You really think I have some talent?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I really think you have talent, Jiro, no lying. Sakura no lie.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O Sakura lie! XD JK

You have no idea how happy that makes me to hear someone say that...But seriously...how does one go about becoming a writer seriously?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, you're already a writer. :-D Becoming an author . . . is a little harder. Hehe, I'll let you know when I've figured it out myself. >.< But mostly it's about sending submissions to publishers, getting rejected 900 times and then hopefully getting that one big hit that gets turned into a movie or, if you're really lucky like J.K. Rowling, a franchise. These days, there are several self-publishing tools too, like publishing e-books or publishing through amazon.com or Barnes and Noble. There are good reference books that list publishers, like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Novel-Short-Story-Writers-Market/dp/1599632284/ref=pd_sim_b_4
You just can't be afraid to put your work out there and you can't be afraid of rejection. Kathryn Stockett, who wrote The Help (movie being released in theaters this week) was rejected 90 times before getting her book published and now look at her.


----------



## cuttlefish120 (Aug 9, 2011)

amazing story man. i really love it!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks ...I think I'm gonna go do a little more research on being published. I never really thought about it seriously before but I don't think anything in the world would make me happier. If I really do have talent, and there's a chance a publisher out there might actually be interested in my work I don't see why I shouldn't get down to buisiness and submit something...it couldn't hurt ;-) The worst that could happen is my work gets turned down and that's just one of the things a writer has to expect at first...am I right?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, you're right. Rejection is part of the game but for a writer, nothing can be better than being published. 

And I hate writer's block. It's taken me two hours to write 1 and a half paragraphs. Of course, part of it is I keep getting distracted by this forum, haha. ;-)


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O Writer's block is my mortal enemy, my arch nemesis :evil: . It has actually kept me from completing quite a few stories in the past...luckily I haven't had a case of it since I started writing this story..I'm actually kinda surprised :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh to finally have someone to commiserate about writer's block with.  Oh, I almost forgot. You can always look around and see if there are any creative writing groups in your area too. Sometimes junior/community colleges have them or libraries. Having someone to critique your work helps too.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

O.O I never thought of that...it would be awesome to find a few fellow writers in my area. Its always fun to have people who share your interests to talk with. That's why I love this site, here I can find betta lovers and artists/writers...I can commiserate about the woe's of writer's block and my on going betta addiction at the same time XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup. Where were all you people when I was in high school with no one to talk to?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Bleh, sorry I haven't been here for a while -.- 

And I have got to say, your last chapter was fantastic.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

XD thanks!

Hey guys, sorry I haven't added another chapter yet. I've been kinda busy lately :roll: But tomorrows gonna be free for me for the most part so you can probably expect another chapter then ;-) Thanks for all the encouragement guys XD -Jiro


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you deserve it for writing a good story =3 i can't wait


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you :-D

I know its been awhile since I added a chapter...I guess I really haven't decided what should happen next :-? ...maybe I'll get some thinking time tomorrow morning...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Take your time. The best kinds of stories are the ones that a lot of thought went into.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't argue with you there XD


----------

